# Supplementary in 12th board



## lovedonator (Jun 23, 2012)

So,may be some of you remember I'm that guy who asked *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/education/153351-what-if-i-dont-want-pass-12th.html 
So the thing is that I got a lot of advice from people here(for which I'm very thankful) and I *studied hard* for my boards in the last 2 months but still I got *supplementary in 1 subject*(maths). Although I've 70+ marks in all the other subjects. Also I got 110 marks in AIEEE & cleared entrance of Manipal,VIT and Amity.
So I've my *supplementary exam on 9 July* and I'm preparing for it pretty hard and the *result will come out in mid-august* I guess. So will I be able to get *admission in a engineering college* at that time?
I really can't afford to take a drop this year and i want to take Computer Science.
A college in Bangalore,Pune,Noida,Gurgaon or Delhi is preferred.

Bump


----------



## ancilary (Jun 23, 2012)

you'll get seat in engineering
but dont except in very good or top colleges or you have to opt for management seat
i m pretty sure ull get eng in banglore


----------



## lovedonator (Jun 23, 2012)

ancilary said:


> you'll get seat in engineering
> but dont except in very good or top colleges or you have to opt for management seat
> i m pretty sure ull get eng in banglore



I'm not expecting a top college. An average one will do,the only thing that matters to me is getting CS branch. 

Thanx for your reply


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 24, 2012)

Getting into CS is not difficult. Most probably you can opt for IT if CS is not available. Both are almost the same.


----------



## lovedonator (Jun 24, 2012)

saswat23 said:


> Getting into CS is not difficult. Most probably you can opt for IT if CS is not available. Both are almost the same.



Ok thanx. I don't give much imp. to college education tbh. If not for my parents I would not have taken a college. I've finished learning Python & C on my own and also have done some minor projects.


----------



## hjpotter92 (Jun 24, 2012)

lovedonator said:


> Ok thanx. I don't give much imp. to college education tbh. If not for my parents I would not have taken a college. I've finished learning Python & C on my own and also have done some minor projects.


Sir, you have earned lvl:9000 respect from me. 

As saswat said, getting CS branch is quite easy these days. But, seriously DO NOT opt for IT instead of CS. There are companies which differentiate b/w the two a *lot*.

Instead try getting a mathematical and computing branch.


----------



## lovedonator (Jun 24, 2012)

hjpotter92 said:


> Sir, you have earned lvl:9000 respect from me.
> 
> As saswat said, getting CS branch is quite easy these days. But, seriously DO NOT opt for IT instead of CS. There are companies which differentiate b/w the two a *lot*.
> 
> Instead try getting a mathematical and computing branch.



Thanx a lot. It's support of people on this forum that has kept me going 
Yes I'm fully determined on taking only CS branch no matter which college.


----------



## Gollum (Jun 24, 2012)

If you are good at coding, then get a branch which would help you to learn and do more coding. You are probably not as good in maths so stay away from maths related fields like EnC or EnE.


----------



## lovedonator (Jun 24, 2012)

Gollum said:


> If you are good at coding, then get a branch which would help you to learn and do more coding. You are probably not as good in maths so stay away from maths related fields like EnC or EnE.



Yes I'm not that good with maths and more than that I'm focused towards coding as I want to be a Game Developer(more specifically AI Designer). So I'll be taking CS and also continue learning programming languages on my own. I also plan to join some Game Designing courses on the side in the 2nd year of college life. Thanx for the reply.


----------



## Gollum (Jun 24, 2012)

lovedonator said:


> Yes I'm not that good with maths and more than that I'm focused towards coding as I want to be a Game Developer(more specifically AI Designer). So I'll be taking CS and also continue learning programming languages on my own. I also plan to join some Game Designing courses on the side in the 2nd year of college life. Thanx for the reply.



what I can advice you to do is to get the highest grades in the 1st year to get your overall score high. remenber that in 1st year you will have all the subjects. which Includes maths and maths will be there till 4th sem. you would also have to study crap like chemistry and physics which are totally a waste of time, in most regards,  for a cs student.
second year is mostly difficult for most of the people so I would suggest you to do the game dev courses in 3rd year summer holidays.


----------



## lovedonator (Jun 24, 2012)

Gollum said:


> what I can advice you to do is to get the highest grades in the 1st year to get your overall score high. remenber that in 1st year you will have all the subjects. which Includes maths and maths will be there till 4th sem. you would also have to study crap like chemistry and physics which are totally a waste of time, in most regards,  for a cs student.
> second year is mostly difficult for most of the people so I would suggest you to do the game dev courses in 3rd year summer holidays.



Yeah I saw the course details of some colleges and I can't understand why a computer science student has to study Chemistry and Physics. Your advice is duly noted. Thanx


----------



## tech_boy (Jun 25, 2012)

lovedonator said:


> Yeah I saw the course details of some colleges and I can't understand why a computer science student has to study Chemistry and Physics. Your advice is duly noted. Thanx



Dude, these are India's engineering colleges and it happens here. Even the courses in 2nd, 3rd and final year are inadequate. You will have to keep studying on ur own to gain enough knowledge.


----------



## krazylearner (Jul 8, 2012)

i don't know about recent curriculum but in my time i studied lots of subjects which were not related to computer science .Basically there were lots of electronics subjects in computer science at my time .I am not saying that computer has nothing to do with electronics but i think digital electronic subjects are totally waste of time. 

They will just give out you some notes , rote them up and you are ready to secure 80+ 


> Dude, these are India's engineering colleges and it happens here. Even the courses in 2nd, 3rd and final year are inadequate. You will have to keep studying on ur own to gain enough knowledge.



i agree with this . 

they are changing syllabus a little bit year by year to make it more relevant to computer students but there is still a long way to go


----------



## criztle (Jul 23, 2012)

Free Online Course Materials | About OCW | MIT OpenCourseWare

try this u can learn on ur own by MIT


----------



## lovedonator (Jul 23, 2012)

criztle said:


> Free Online Course Materials | About OCW | MIT OpenCourseWare
> 
> try this u can learn on ur own by MIT



Thanx,I appreciate that.


----------



## avinandan012 (Jul 24, 2012)

Curriculum wise IT & CS is similar but in later professional world you will see CS is being preffered in most cases.
So i will recomend you to go for CS.


----------



## Jerin (Jul 26, 2012)

You will surely get a seat in a top Engineering college , no need to worry. The only thing that is needed is backup and support of your family (mainly financially ). But getting a seat means your struggle has just started. Its not easy to pass Engineering in good top Universities easily. It takes a lot of effort. Be ready for active studies, assignment etc etc  if you want to join engineering.


----------

